# EPA accident contaminants rivers



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

So what are the farmers supposed to do now? How much had they used before they were told it was contaminated? What are the locals going to do about water? I wonder how long the effects will last to the environment.

This is a mini SHTF situation for the locals. By locals I mean anyone that is along the rivers. It is not just one small area.



> Officials said they believe the spill carried heavy metals, mainly iron, zinc and copper, from the mine into a creek that feeds into the Animas River. From there, the orange water plugged steadily along through the small stretch of winding river in southern Colorado and across the state border to New Mexico where the Animas meets the San Juan River.


EPA crew accidentally turns Animas River orange - CNN.com



> A federal cleanup crew accidentally caused a big, and potentially hazardous, mess in Colorado, according to the Environmental Protection Agency.
> 
> An estimated 1 million gallons of wastewater spilled out of an abandoned mine area in the southern part of the state on Wednesday, turning the Animas River orange and prompting the EPA to tell locals to avoid it.





> The EPA also asked farmers to shut off irrigation from the river to avoid contamination.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Since its the EPAs fault, expect lies and foot dragging in an attempt to avoid blame. Their findings will hide any minor contamination, major contamination...well that is just too bad according to those that are here from the government to help you..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

It's my backyard. Literally. Pictures all over the Facebook. 
Auntie, I have no answers yet. 
Reports are that it's clearing up, moving down the river. 
Time will tell


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Most of the irrigation here comes from main ditches, and they rotate them, with gates, one part of town on such day, next part the next day. 
Not sure, I'm 200 miles away from home today.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

EPA has nothing to do with protecting the environment. It is a political arm of the government and nothing more.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

How could the government mess up? That's impossible!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its Bush's fault!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> EPA has nothing to do with protecting the environment. It is a political arm of the government and nothing more.


Don't kill the messenger Smitty, but you are not ENTIRELY 100% correct Sir.

The EPA is an EVIL and INCOMPETENT political arm of the government. :icon_smile:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

EPA Mine-Waste Disaster: 1 Million Gallons of Contaminated Sludge Accidentally Spilled in Colorado River Tributary | National Review Online



> "The water is a nasty color yellow, sort of putrid-looking," a volunteer with the La Plata County search and rescue team tells National Review by phone. Because the county draws some of its water from the Animas, the city has imposed water rationing, he said. And, he explained, the spill will also have an effect on the county's tourism industry, which relies heavily on rafting, kayaking, and fishing in the river. "The sheriff decided that because we don't know what's in the water, he ordered no one can go in the water," he said.
> 
> Read more at: EPA Mine-Waste Disaster: 1 Million Gallons of Contaminated Sludge Accidentally Spilled in Colorado River Tributary | National Review Online


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Could you imagine the uproar if the mining company caused the spill. The fines, jail time and new regulations would cripple the mining industry. The tree huger freaks would march to close and end all mining. But being the EPA caused the spill nothing will happen and it will get swept under the rug.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Could you imagine the uproar if the mining company caused the spill. The fines, jail time and new regulations would cripple the mining industry. The tree huger freaks would march to close and end all mining. But being the EPA caused the spill nothing will happen and it will get swept under the rug.


 And they will sue some mining company anyway. Perfect timing just as Obama has announced more regulation on coal mining


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Very sad. We rode the Durango Narrow Gauge Railroad to Silverton a few weeks ago and marveled at the river.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Seems the contamination is moving slower than predicted, they closed the irrigation ditch gate way to early, on advice.
There was a meeting today, at the civic center, haven't heard any scuttlebutt yet. 
It will get worse.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> EPA has nothing to do with protecting the environment. It is a political arm of the government and nothing more.


EPA sucks a bone.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Luckily iron, zinc, and copper are all human utilized minerals - so in the long run it will be good for humans.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Seems the contamination is moving slower than predicted, they closed the irrigation ditch gate way to early, on advice.
> There was a meeting today, at the civic center, haven't heard any scuttlebutt yet.
> It will get worse.


Keep us updated, brother!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Luckily iron, zinc, and copper are all human utilized minerals - so in the long run it will be good for humans.


http://www.newsweek.com/epa-causes-...llion-gallons-mining-waste-turns-river-361019


> The wastewater released contains heavy metals including lead, arsenic, cadmium, and aluminum,





> "What we received back from the first five samples show that the elevated levels of dissolved metals confirm that the sheriff here took the right measure in putting out the advisory and asking that people not have contact with the river," Sean McGrath, the EPA administrator for the region that includes Colorado, said at the meeting Friday.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, so much for farming, fishing and recreation. What is going to happen to animals that drink that toxic brew? It'll kill all the fish probably, along with the reptiles. Good going EPA! O'Bummer's wrecking crew, the EPA. And O'Bummer's worried about coal fired power plant emissions?
That's a hoot!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Can't link from phone, but the ph levels are reported to be 4.7
The article says black coffee ph is 4.5
I think any fish that contact it will die. 
I think any animals that drink it will get sick.
I think the humans will be smart enough not to drink it, RIGHT NOW, but, how long will it take to decontaminate?
The crops and farms are the worst outlook. 
The epa will probably pay some of MY TAX dollars for the "water stations" that are being set up. 
I see lawsuits, some needed, some will be outlandish, but, I bet that by tomorrow, the politicians will be GRANDSTANDING.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Auntie said:


> http://www.newsweek.com/epa-causes-...llion-gallons-mining-waste-turns-river-361019


What did you grow in that area?

No worries this happened all the time in the past before they started saying you can't dump industrial and mining waste into the waterways untreated. Just give it some time it will work its course.

Bad event for sure, but there is really nothing that can be done, other than call in the EPA and wait for them do do a cleanup. This ain't exactly as bad a fukashima so it could be worse.

Stay strong.

This would be an everyday event if it wern't for the EPA and lawsuits.

How big is the river and where does it empty?

It will run its course, of course it ain't gonna be as clean as it was previously, but chances are if there was mining there in the past the water wasn't all to great to begin with.

I am not sure the makeup of the spill but "the iron, copper and zinc" shoud be helpful in the longrun. These are good minerals for humans and animals.

Bear in mind the reason the EPA was there was to sort out water contamination issue caused by the mine.

"the EPA had operated in the mine to investigate the source of contaminated water since last year, after the suspension of work within the mine."


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The river will be allowed to do its own cleanup. There is no way to stop the contamination so it will just be washed out to sea. It will affect all the people along the river until it is diffused enough to be less of a threat.

Rivers are really good at cleaning themselves but it will take a while depending on the water flow and the water added by streams and other rivers along the way.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Will2 said:


> What did you grow in that area?
> 
> No worries this happened all the time in the past before they started saying you can't dump industrial and mining waste into the waterways untreated. Just give it some time it will work its course.
> 
> ...


I don't understand what you mean by "what did you grow in that area?"

I am changing my mind on the sometimes, I always...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I grow weeds. 
The local farmers grow hay, corn, and potatoes. 
Now seeing reports of three million gallons, not one million.
I'll check the river tonight. 
I am on city water.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

EPA: Pollution from mine spill much worse than feared


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If its anything like the rest of government, half of what was spilled was reported by the crew. The foreman reports half of that. The sight manager cuts that figure in half. The regional manager halves it again. At the meeting prior to the announcement the figures are cut in half again. Lesson: Its always worse than what the government tells you.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Really, because I read in the so called news that there is NO threat? Hmmm


----------



## willreply (Aug 11, 2015)

There is no doubt this will become a superfund site now, lots of money will go into the cleanup.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I doubt it will be a "super fund" anything. Once they stop the inflow of contaminants the river will be allowed to clear itself. Then it will take 10 to 20 years for the reestablishment of the natural flora and fauna. Nature is magical that way - all part of the Creator's healing power.

In 30 to 40 years it will all be forgotten. People will be free to duplicate it at their leisure.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Strange how the EPA tells us how bad this stuff is and it will never just go away on it's own. Then let them dump it in the river and in a few days they claim it is getting back to normal already.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers said on behalf of those affected by this tragedy. Trusting the Lord the situation does not turn out to be as bleak as some of the talking heads are predicting.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I doubt it will be a "super fund" anything. Once they stop the inflow of contaminants the river will be allowed to clear itself. Then it will take 10 to 20 years for the reestablishment of the natural flora and fauna. Nature is magical that way - all part of the Creator's healing power.
> 
> In 30 to 40 years it will all be forgotten. People will be free to duplicate it at their leisure.


I certainly hope and pray that you are right!


----------



## willreply (Aug 11, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Strange how the EPA tells us how bad this stuff is and it will never just go away on it's own. Then let them dump it in the river and in a few days they claim it is getting back to normal already.


Bear in mind there are 3000 old mines in the Animas River Basin, with many in need of cleanup. Gold King was just one of the worst ones - it actually wasn't the target site, and there is tons of work to be done on mine cleanup in that area.

Most of the resistance to clean up is by mining companies that want lax operating grounds and no financial responsibility for getting rid of the toxic waste of their operations. The companies operate on cut and run. You can't really have it both ways, wanting farmers to have clean water and wanting mining companies to operate without environmental regulations.

The authorities in Colorado need to realize that you need regulations to stop this stuff from happening. These regulations won't making mining unfeasible, it will make it less damaging on the envrionment. If this one mine was creating that spill every 6 years, imagine what the other 2999 in the River Basin were doing to it or could?

Its been getting worse for a reason. This all happening at once will likely result in less soil leaching as most of the flow will end up in Mexico and then I am guessing the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

willreply said:


> Bear in mind there are 3000 old mines in the Animas River Basin, with many in need of cleanup. Gold King was just one of the worst ones - it actually wasn't the target site, and there is tons of work to be done on mine cleanup in that area.
> 
> Most of the resistance to clean up is by mining companies that want lax operating grounds and no financial responsibility for getting rid of the toxic waste of their operations. The companies operate on cut and run. You can't really have it both ways, wanting farmers to have clean water and wanting mining companies to operate without environmental regulations.
> 
> ...


I agree there are problems that need to be addressed. However, the EPA needs to take responsibility for the damage that has been caused. Perhaps this "accident" will be the catalyst to reforms.

I noticed you didn't post in the introduction area Willreply. The tribe gets a little restless when new people don't post an introduction. You can do so here Introduce Yourself We always enjoy learning about new people.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We sure have a lot of Wills in this forum.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> We sure have a lot of Wills in this forum.


Yes we do. This one is different, the other will is still active.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes, My suspicious nature I suppose. :distrust:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

It is interesting that they are both not Americans. However, back on topic I have been reading that the water is clearing up in the river. I am hoping Deebo can give use some more information since he resides in that area. I am looking forward to the latest tests of the water. I really hope there has been no long term damage. As my sister constantly reminds me I am a bit of a dreamer.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That is what I love about you Auntie! Dreamers forge the future!


----------

